# Bayou Grande / White Island (NAS)



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Took my Dog Midnight out on the Kayak out of Navy Point , pedaled to the markers at White Island adjacent to NAS ... all catch & release , Speckled Trout , Redfish & Ladyfish ... 1st time I've Fished there in 10 years , going back !! :letsparty


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice post and nice pics! what were you catchin em on?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys fished in almost the same spot my dad and I fished in when we took the inflatable kayak out about two months ago


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Live Scrimps ... I had my Bait net , but just started Fishing because I was on a limited time frame :banghead ... next time I go there I will throw my net , there were some decent Fish there !! :letsparty


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I bet that big ol' Lab in a kayak is a better story.........LOL I would NEVER try that with mine. I'd lose everything I had with me and probably try to lose him too!

I tried to catch bait there once and the NAS guys with their 20mm mounted on the deck said we had to go. That a few years back though, when they were on alert and patroling regularly.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Collard (8/20/2009)*I bet that big ol' Lab in a kayak is a better story.........LOL I would NEVER try that with mine. I'd lose everything I had with me and probably try to lose him too!
> 
> I tried to catch bait there once and the NAS guys with their 20mm mounted on the deck said we had to go. That a few years back though, when they were on alert and patroling regularly.


They don't do that anymore.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Until recently, I lived there on davenport bayou and I've seen all kinds of fish in thatlittle pass. I remember seeing a huge scool of Jacks swimming under the boat one day. The hole area was glowing yellow from their fins. There are quite a few sharks that cruise the area and come on to the flat behind white island. Also mullet and redfish. I've even seen sheepshead working the rocks there. If you're going to fish there it's best to do it during the week. The boat traffic on weekends prettymuch ruins it.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i think that fl gator is great where can i get one would love to have a custom rod built with the blue anorange on it :bowdown


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

nice report!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *grassbed hunter (8/20/2009)*i think that fl gator is great where can i get one would love to have a custom rod built with the blue anorange on it :bowdown


 Rod-n-Reel Depot :letsparty


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (8/20/2009)*I bet that big ol' Lab in a kayak is a better story.........LOL I would NEVER try that with mine. I'd lose everything I had with me and probably try to lose him too!


Yeah, mine would too!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Hey, That is my spot!!! As a former Pier fisherman I feel obliged to sling a jig at you....


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Worn Out (8/20/2009)*Hey, That is my spot!!! As a former Pier fisherman I feel obliged to sling a jig at you....


 Like I said , I haven't Fished there in over 10 years , and I have lived at my Home in Navy Point for 14 years , so I used to Fish there alot :letsdrink ... got the Offshore bug and really haven't Inshore Fished at all the last few years ... the Kayak has changed that :letsparty


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Paddleover in to Bayou Davenport and I'll show my favorite casting spot... You'll know you are there when you pass my dock..You'll know my dock when you see it..

I'll recognize the dog...


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll try to be out there more frequently now that Summer is almost over , feel free to say hello if you're out there too :letsdrink ... was hoping to meet some folks that are local to our area to Fish with :letsparty ... was that you in the green canoe with the trolling motor on it ??


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Green canoe some years back.. 23' Hydra-Sport now, since 31' My Vice was sold...


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Callie loves the boat TOO!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Those pics bring back good memories, I've fished that area many times in my yak~Linda =)


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like takin' out the pup made for an awesome trip!!!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great pic!!


----------

